# Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!



## christian.pitt (30. Dezember 2010)

*Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Hallo,

Ich suche nach einem passendem CMS für eine "stinkmormale" Website. (also kein Blog, Fotoseite etc.)
Auf erster Linie soll die Website Informationen, für den sehr kleinen Kleinbetrieb meines Vaters, bereitstellen.
Später sollte dann auch ein Mini-Online-Shop folgen, aber dies ist erstmal nebensächlich.

Habe schon einige CMS runtergeladen, bekomm es aber nicht zusammen, die Konfigurationsdatei sinnvoll zu bearbeiten und das ganze CMS dann auf den Webspace zu laden.

Danke für alle hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## -Phoenix- (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Moin
nimm Joomla ist ein einfaches und sehr umfangreiches  CMS . Installation ist selbererklärend einfach Hochladen und dann den Installationsanweißungen folgen.

lg


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

werd ich mal nachschaun, danke für die zügige antwort!


----------



## DerNachbar (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

ich habe dir eins stelle dir bilder rein haben wir selber gemacht


----------



## christian.pitt (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*



DerNachbar schrieb:


> ich habe dir eins stelle dir bilder rein haben wir selber gemacht



wolltest du damit sagen: Ich habe dir eins gemacht. Stelle dir die Bilder davon rein. Haben wir selber gemacht.
oder: Habe ein Passendes. Stelle dir die Bilder davon rein. Haben wir sleber gemacht.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Hast du es denn mit Joomla schon versucht? Ist eigentlich ein super System, leicht zu verstehen und kann alles was man braucht.


----------



## sasdensas (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Für kleine Webseiten kann ich Dir WebsiteBaker CMS empfehlen. Ist sehr einfach in der Administration und nicht so überladen wie z.B. Joomla.
WebsiteBaker CMS | Open Source Content Management System


----------



## GraphixGooch (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

da du es später erweitern willst ist joomla denke ich eine gute wahl. kleiner tipp .. für den shop, gibts die virtuemart komponente. die is ganz gut.


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

ok ich muss jetzt ganz ehrlich sagen ich checks noch immer nicht, wie ich das cms auf (für probierzwecke) bplaced per FTP hochladen kann.
Kann mir das bitte irgendwer schrittweise erklären?

PS: Hab mich für Joomla entschieden (wahrscheinlich auch wegen dieser virtuemart komponente)


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Die aktuelle Version von Joomla bei Joomla CMS Downloads - Templates und Erweiterungen runterladen. Diese dann entpacken und alle Dateien und Ordner die in dem zip oder rar oder was auch immer drin sind, in das Stammverzeichnis auf den FTP laden. 
Dann einfach die Installation ausführen. 

Und wenn du ein Video dazu willst: Joomla 1.5 Installieren 
Ist nicht schwer.


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

hab das jetzt alles so geschafft (mit xampp zum auprobieren), aber wenn ich auf localhost/joomla/administrator gehe kommt die fehlermeldung:


 Warning: require_once(C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla\administrator\includes\defines.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla\administrator\index.php on line 21

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla\administrator\includes\defines.php' (include_path='.;C:\xampp\php\PEAR') in C:\xampp\htdocs\joomla\administrator\index.php on line 21

Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Da fehlt ne Datei.
Entweder sie is nich da, oder die Schreibrechte stimmen nicht.
Kuck einfach mal unter dem Pfad obs die Datei überhaupt gibt...


----------



## christian.pitt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

werd ich morgen dann ausprobieren, heute hab ich keine Zeit 
trotzdem danke!


----------



## Jared566 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

du musst joomla erstmal installieren.. existiert ein install verzeichnis?


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Guten Morgen christian,

unter Umständen kannst du für deine Zwecke sogar Wordpress verwenden. Mit einem ordentlichen, eventuell selbstgemachten Design und diversen Plugins wird aus dem BLogsystem schnell ein vollwertiges CMS.

Joomla ist genau das CMS welches fast jeder verwendet, wenn er auf OpenSource zurückgreifen möchte und ausschau nach etwas ist, was man auch ohne viel Pflege einfach mal durchrennen lassen kann. Joomla ist einfach, aber etwas Speicherhungrig. Wobei Wordpress in Version 3 das auch ist.

Von Typo3 fange ich jetzt gar nicht erst an, denn das ist dann wohl doch eher für die professionelle Schiene als für eine kleine Webpräsenz deines Vaters. 

Wenn du möchtest, helfe ich dir auch gerne per Teamviewer bei der Einrichtung der Internetseite! Selbstverständlich können wir das auch telefonisch klären.

Oder du beließt dich im Internet! Eine sehr gute Quelle ist da das bplaced Wiki 

Joomla ? Bplaced.net Wiki

Dort findest du eine detallierte Anleitung zur Installation auf einem kostenlosen bplaced Webspace!

Wenn dir dieser Webspace nicht ausreicht kannst du auf mich zurück kommen (ich verschenke unter Umständen soetwas, da freie Ressourcen auf meinem Server) oder bei Paid-Webspace Anbietern schauen was die so im Portfolio haben. Ein guter Anbieter wäre da Hostingparadise, eine Marke von der WebControl GmbH:

Hostingparadise - Himmlische Hosting Angebote

Gute Pakete mit Paid-Webspace bieten die schon für drei Euro im Monat an! Wenn dir der Webspace irgendwann nicht mehr reicht, gibts bei denen sogar sehr günstige vServer.

Viele Grüße
Malte


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Etwas speicherhungrig?? 
Mit Funktionen überladene Krücke triffts wohl eher 

Spass beiseite. Joomla is nicht schlecht, aber wirklich gut ist es nur wenn du die Funktionen auch nutzt. Wenn du nicht mehr als ein, zwei Leute hast, die sich um die Seite kümmern und Berichte schreiben und du die ganzen mehr oder weniger tollen Plugins nicht brauchst, ist Joomla einfach zu viel des Guten.
Wir haben des bei uns in der Schule als Schulseite. Ist da zwar so ziemlich das Sinnvollste weil wir zig verschiedene Leute mit unterschiedlichen Kenntnissen und auch unterschiedlichen Rechten haben. Trotzdem reg ich mich jedes Mal wieder drüber auf, wie langsam und teilweise umständlich Joomla vor allem im Adminbereich ist.

Wordpress ist da mittlerweile echt ne ernstzunehmende Alternative. Sonst gibts noch viele "kleine" CMS, meistens kaum bekannt. Die haben dann halt den Vorteil dass sie schnell und einfach zu bedienen sind, ne tolle Rechteverwaltung oder Ähnliches kannste da halt nicht erwarten.

Falls es der Funktionsumfang von Joomla sein sollte, gibts da auch noch Drupal:
Drupal - Open Source CMS | drupal.org
Meiner Meinung fast die bessere Wahl, is aber meine persönliche Meinung.

Oder du machst es wie ich und schreibst dein eigenes CMS


----------



## christian.pitt (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*



Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen christian,
> 
> unter Umständen kannst du für deine Zwecke sogar Wordpress verwenden. Mit einem ordentlichen, eventuell selbstgemachten Design und diversen Plugins wird aus dem BLogsystem schnell ein vollwertiges CMS.
> 
> ...




danke für diese sehr detaillierte Antwort!
Ich kann es heute leider noch nicht (zumindest nicht jetzt) ausprobieren, aber morgen ist doch auch noch ein Tag xD. (uni ist schon was blödes nicht? )

dieser webspace anbieter scheint ziemlich gut zu sein, aber bräuchte ich bitte .at (aber dies ist jetzt mal nebensächlich, muss es erstmal ausprobieren)

meld mich dann morgen wieder

LG

Christian


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Hab es jetzt wirklich geschafft Joomla zu installieren!!! (war eigentlich auch gar nicht so schwer xD)
Mein Problem war, dass ich Joomla per FTP einfach in den Ordner filemanager reinkopiert hab, daweil hätte ich einen einfach einen neuen Ordner erstellen müssen.....was ich dann auch schlussendlich gemacht habe!

so jetzt funzt alles, suche jetzt nach einem Webspaceanbieter, der .at unterstützen sollte!

Hoffe, dass ihr zurückschreibt und nochmal DANKE für die ganze Hilfe!

MfG Christian


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Ich persönlich bin bei Internetagentur WAS | EasyHost und habe dort mehrere Seiten am laufen. Kannst ja mal reinschauen. Bei den deutschen Anbietern ist halt eigentlich immer nur einen .de Domain bei einem einfachen Webspace inkludiert. Ne .at Domain müsstest du dann dazu mieten. Ob sich das lohnt kommt halt drauf an was du ausgeben willst. 

Edith sagt: Du kannst auch mal bei http://www.square7.ch/ schauen. Das ist kostenlos, aber ich habs noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin bei Internetagentur WAS | EasyHost und habe dort mehrere Seiten am laufen. Kannst ja mal reinschauen. Bei den deutschen Anbietern ist halt eigentlich immer nur einen .de Domain bei einem einfachen Webspace inkludiert. Ne .at Domain müsstest du dann dazu mieten. Ob sich das lohnt kommt halt drauf an was du ausgeben willst.



ganz ehrlich will ich mir gleich einen österreichischen webspace mieten, von daher....

trotzdem danke!


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Naja, da gibts halt nicht ganz so viele, kannst ja mal bei xweb OG - gut beraten - Webhosting und Domains aus Wien. vorbeischauen oder siehe Edit letzter Post.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Webspace aus Deutschland macht eingentlich keinen großen Unterschied zu österreichischem. Zudem die Gesetze alle annährend gleich sind. Das mit den .at Domains stimmt, im normalfall sind die Landesdomains im jeweiligen Land günstiger. 

Bei united-domains.de kostet mich eine .de Domain 12€ - eine .at Domain schon satte 49€ im Jahr.


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*



Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Webspace aus Deutschland macht eingentlich keinen großen Unterschied zu österreichischem. Zudem die Gesetze alle annährend gleich sind. Das mit den .at Domains stimmt, im normalfall sind die Landesdomains im jeweiligen Land günstiger.
> 
> Bei united-domains.de kostet mich eine .de Domain 12€ - eine .at Domain schon satte 49€ im Jahr.



wtf wieso ist das bitte so?
die server stehen ja meist irgednwo zentral bei einem rechenzentrum in ganz europa...


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche passendes CMS für eigene Website!*

Naja united-domains.......
Viele Webhoster können auch Domains vermieten und da kostet das meist weitaus weniger.

Und PS, nee. Ein deutscher Webhoster hat seine Server meistens in Deutschland stehn, ein österreichischer meistens in Österreich.


----------

